# I believe I found the cure for cannabis induced DP



## thegentleman (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi, I've been a heavy pot smoker for 6 months, and a tramatic event seemed to have trigger dp for me. For over 2 years since that incident, the world has been dreamlike and of course, by that time the marijuana was long gone from my system.

Ive been looking for a cure all over the internet and than came accross an article that said high doses of Omega 3 fatty acids can repair the cannabinoid receptors, and decided to give it a shot. Ive used 4g doses (of actual fatty acids, not the weight of the pill) for a week, and by the end of the week I almost felt a 90% reduction in dp (I had it moderatlely severe), and a difference was felt on the first day.

Now I feel completely cured of dp, and continute to take "maintenance doses" of 1g omega 3 every day.

Here are some studies /articles that shows omega 3 repairs cannabinoid receptors:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23103355
http://www.thefreelibrary.com/Deficiency+of+Dietary+Omega-3+May+Explain+Depressive+Behaviors.-a0248155576

I know this is my first post but was just trying to get my point accross.


----------



## falcontk (Aug 22, 2012)

That's a very bold conclusion based on a very preliminary study that even stated additional studies are required. You might even be experiencing the placebo effect. In any case, I'm glad you're feeling better! All that matters is that you're feeling well. Nothing else matters.


----------



## thegentleman (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah basically I'm advising people to at least consider my method. There is no guarantee it works, but it did for me and it definitely was not placebo. Then again, maybe it was, but honestly there is nothing to lose trying this out. There was a markedly significant difference in the week I took the omega 3.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

yea i take omega 3 everyday and it really helps me feel normal, it does most of the job but not everything to where im 100%


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Very interesting! Im definitely gonna give it a go to see what happens


----------



## thegentleman (Nov 11, 2012)

redcomet2011 said:


> yea i take omega 3 everyday and it really helps me feel normal, it does most of the job but not everything to where im 100%


Try taking a massive dose like I did for a week, instead of the dose youre taking now, which I assume is under a gram of Omega 3. There is really no harm in 
taking this much unless you have a preexisting condition


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

thegentleman said:


> Try taking a massive dose like I did for a week, instead of the dose youre taking now, which I assume is under a gram of Omega 3. There is really no harm in
> taking this much unless you have a preexisting condition


well no you would be suprised cause I actually take 4 grams a day of omega 3 no bs, and its actually what I find helps at that level too, along with omega 3 I take vitamin b12 aswell and exercise for 40 minutes of intense running a day and have a pretty good diet, I know how to take deep breathes and calm myself down when im anxious, but I still feel this barrier between me and the world

now I am not as bad as I used to be granted (and I never wanna go back to my darkest moments) and I could admittedly try to go out more, but I am by no means cured, that does not mean omega 3 or the combination of well-ness I use wont cure someone else


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

omega threes are vital for health in humans DP or no DP, and we get less because of the conditions our food is grown in (not grass fed high omega 6 and 9 content from grains etc. So yes take omega threes regardless but I would recommend an expensive brand like arctic pure so you don't have to take as many to get an optimum level of pure DHA and EPA fatty acids (which are highly anti inflammatory by the way) into your system. So the research is still not in on Omega 3s for repairing brain damage etc but for human health it is obvious Omega 3s provide a natural benefit.


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Interesting.

Mine is cannabis induced after a panic attack.

It might help,I used omega 3,but not high doses


----------



## Morgs (Oct 8, 2012)

I've started taking lots of Omega 3 and definitely notice a difference. Feel kind of hyped-up, too. Think I probably need to spread the dose.. But it has deffo made a difference, not placebo at all for me. Weird, eh?


----------



## jake.krupa (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge bump but im going to walmart and picking up some of these tmrw! I will report back next week and let you know how it goes


----------



## Maher AlKhalil (Oct 9, 2013)

could you tell us please, how did you divide the dose over one week ?
did you take 1g of omega3 everyday or what ?


----------



## jake.krupa (Oct 5, 2013)

yepp didn't work. worked for about 3 days then yesterday ihad mild anxiety and today I feel worse than the beginning of my DP and racing thoughts are out of control


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry to read that jake. If anything, CBD would be a logical choice for MJ-induced DP.


----------



## jake.krupa (Oct 5, 2013)

what is CBD??


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

Cannabidiol. In layman's terms it's "anti-THC" basically.


----------

